# Not paying your contract phone bill



## FaradayCaged (Dec 1, 2011)

So that you default and the debt gets sold/passed on to a collection company.

Obviously they block your sim, but can/do they also block your phone to render it unusable in any shape or form?

My phone is a HTC Sensation and on orange.

Ta.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 1, 2011)

They can't do anything to the actual phone (that I'm aware of - it would need some sort of serious phone root kit) but they might block that device ID from accessing their network on other accounts. Probably they wouldn't.

You could just get a PAYG sim and check, or get it unlocked and use another company.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 2, 2011)

If it somehow counted as their property (I've no idea if it does), couldn't they technically report it stolen and thus have it blocked from whatever umbrella group of networks conform with that system?


----------

